# Who Uses Chicken Ladders



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

Do any of you ever use a chicken ladder when working on roofs? I was thinking this may be a good tool to use when doing small repairs on steep roofs. It looks like it would be eaiser and quicker than installing roof brackets. Are they relatively safe, assuming you dont let go? Do they damage shingles? Are any brands better than others?

thanks


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Dave R said:


> Do any of you ever use a chicken ladder when working on roofs? I was thinking this may be a good tool to use when doing small repairs on steep roofs. It looks like it would be eaiser and quicker than installing roof brackets. Are they relatively safe, assuming you dont let go? Do they damage shingles? Are any brands better than others?
> 
> thanks


Safe is relative to application and user. As far as usage....Perfect for that which you speak of.

That is, unless of course, you speak of this.............
















A Chicken Ladder should have an end such as this and not blunt like a hook.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I have never seen a chicken injured on one, so it would seem that they are relatively safe, for chickens, although chickens can kind of fly. A picture would be nice, are you talking about those ones that hang over the ridge?

.


----------



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks MALCO.
Couldn't I use one like the rooster is on and just prop one end in the gutter?:laughing:


----------



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes I am asking about the ones that hang over the ridge. Do they stay secure? It seems like they would.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Dave R said:


> Yes I am asking about the ones that hang over the ridge. Do they stay secure? It seems like they would.


No idea, never used one, if the roof is that steep I toss a rope over the ridge into a window or down to a truck, not that I'm on roofs much, but I did slide down a steep one and almost fell, I started with the rope after that.


.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes they do, unless....
you decide to do the Funky Chicken
while you're up there.

There are several inventive but
non-OSHA approved methods
of adapting any straight ladder.
(But we can't discuss them in public.)


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

They work well. We used that type of ladder (called simply enough a roof ladder) all the time on the fire department. Although it is a slightly different design it works on the same principle. I have a hook attachment that fits my fiberglas ladder for that purpose, you start getting above 6/12 or 8/12 and it sure makes things easier and safer.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I use them all the time. And have Snap-Lock Rung hook on each to attach a line for work positioning. I use Werner hooks and modify cheap ladders. 



















OSHA wouldn't approve for some reason, but I learned to remove every other rung from the bottoms for balance when removing them from the roof. My hooks range from 5' to 20'. 









I found out the hard way that a good one must balance in the top 6-7' of the ladder when working alone. Otherwise, as it clears the gutters and swings down, it can take you with it. Mine come over as easy as picking up a hammer.


----------



## tahoeroofer (Jul 27, 2008)

*X's 2*

Double up :thumbsup:


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

We call them cleat boards. but we use them all the time. have some with hooks, also use a partial ladder with sky hooks.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

Can you guys post some pictures of what you use? the one from big orange box looks kinda shady to me. I need some new set-up for standing seam roofs as using roof anchors is not always very "comfortable" on 7+ pitch. Also you cant remove those anchors so we have to leave them on the roof. Kinda costly at $30 a piece. I know there are single-use ones but just never hve time to get them. 

Also where do you buy the 'decent' hooks?

Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Dave R said:


> Yes I am asking about the ones that hang over the ridge. Do they stay secure? It seems like they would.


As Tinner said, don't let the bottom extend past the eave edge, or it gets out of balance.

Otherwise, I find them very safe and comfortable to work from.

Your body weight transfers downward onto the shingles through the ladder, rather that relying exclusively on the top hook maintaining the entire load.

Here is the link to Acro Building Systems out of Milwaukee, WI

http://www.acrobuildingsystems.com/image_large.asp?ID=20










Ed


----------



## Krakkerjak (Jun 20, 2008)

We use them also.
You can buy just the hook and attach it to your normal ladders.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Ed, this is just like the one from 'orange box' ... need to adapt it for the needs of standing seam roof... 1.5 inch ribs ... the ladder looks perfect... but hook will damage the ridge cap... so i'm just gonna put some wood blocks to my regular ladder to raise it up and basically put some soft material not to scratch the paint... if you know of other hooks please post pic / website. 

Thanks, Leo


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I have links to all sorts of other hooks, but that one and the old fashioned one made out of Oak are the most practical to use.

I would wrap the Hook with a piece of carpet with the padding that is laminated to it and also would consider either carpet material or HVAC foam tape for the bottom of the side bars to use on metal.

Ed


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Piece of allthread through the
tube on the hook, with 2X blocks
bolted on each end would
raise you above the ribs.
How about some foam
pipe insulation on the ladder 
stiles?


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

huh i didnt know they made such. I'll have to checkem out. Most times i dont need something like that sense we quit roofing but i remember one time we build one out of 2x4s when framing a fake chimely 35' feet up. For some reason the shingles where already done. And couple times we put a ladder jack on the allum. ladder up side down and boted it on (like you supposed to anyway) then hooked it over the ridge. That worked well and not too heavy. Ok on shingles but would probably scracth metal. Come to think we did do that on a metal roof once just wraped the jack with a thick towel.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

We use chicken hooks on regular ladders when needed to safely move about a roof. This is often neceesary on cedar and tile roofs... but is also necessary on very steep shingle roofs, especially for repairs where you aren't goign to nail in all sorts of toe guards.


----------



## Jake Stevens (Dec 10, 2007)

We use them all the time for repairs. If it's a metal roof we put pipe insulation on the ladder first.


----------

